# Not sure this has been done before..your favorite positive quote



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Share a positive quote, let's see how many we can find and ones that will encourage others......*
*Here's mine>>>*
*" When you come to the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on"*
*by FDR*
*"Negative thinking destroys your brain cells and causes global warming. Source-The scientific institute of get over it"*
*by UnKnown*


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

"Our anxiety does not empty tomorrow of its sorrow, but only empties today of its strength."

"The science of Psychiatry is now where the science of Medicine was before germs were discovered."

"Nothing has a stronger influence psychologically on their environment, and especially on their children, than the unlived lives of the parents."

"Our theories of the eternal are as valuable as are those which a chick which has not broken its way through its shell might form of the outside world."


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"

"To be yourself in a world that is constantly trying to make you something else is the greatest accomplishment"

"Be who you are and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind"


----------

